# chess set -- in progress



## fumanchu314159265 (Jun 3, 2018)

I somehow got it in my mind to turn a chess set.  Inspired by the modern, minimalist design by Hermann Ohme, I've finished turning everything but the knights (which are striking fear in my heart).  The woods are cherry and hard maple.  Getting the pieces to (almost) match is certainly upping my skill!

I also have a collection of errors that will land in the "chess set of misfit pieces," including one cherry pawn I left out to darken in the sun and got chewed on by a chipmunk!


----------



## TG Design (Jun 3, 2018)

Very nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Magicbob (Jun 3, 2018)

Very nice


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jun 3, 2018)

Very well done..... You know the knight doesn't actually HAVE to be a horse... especially with your modernistic style of pieces.... this is my chess set.... no horse for a knight...


----------



## fumanchu314159265 (Jun 3, 2018)

I like what you've done!  So many cool designs.

I'm going to go for the knight as Ohme designed it, though I'm still trying to figure out the order of sawing and turning.  If I saw the head shape first, I'll be working with a square piece of wood, but I'll have to leave more slop because the axis won't be well-defined yet.  If I turn the basic shape first, I'll have to figure out how to hold the round piece  firmly on the band saw.  I'll definitely have to practice before trying to do it for real!

By the way, I have my eye on this chess board design.


----------



## mark james (Jun 3, 2018)

Very nice, that looks like a fun project.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## studioseven (Jun 3, 2018)

Can I be White?  P-K4.

Seven


----------



## wolf creek knives (Jun 8, 2018)

Very nice work and a very impressive Chess set.  CHIPMUNKS!!!  Last year they got into my wife's Jeep and completely tore out the engine compartment fire wall mat and then moved to my truck and ate the sound proofing off the hood.  Stuck the stuff in the K&N filter box which I just found after trying to figure out why I wasn't getting the power I once had and changed the filter.  My neighbor had her car wiring eaten by them and had a heck of a time getting her car in for service, cost her an arm and a leg for the wiring repair too.  Last year I took care of the problem.  Winchester has an exterminator solution that lets you reach out and touch the varmints from great distances.  I've seen only two this year and my exterminator took care of them.  CHIPMUNKS, I hate them.


----------



## magpens (Jun 8, 2018)

Nice work !!

 Let's see the work of the chipmunk, please !!!


----------



## Tony Salvatore (Jun 8, 2018)

Great set!  I’m working on a set too and seeing yours helps a lot for getting back to mine.


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Woodchipper (Jun 8, 2018)

The chipmunk has good taste.


----------



## Jim Smith (Jun 8, 2018)

Nice clean design.  Beautiful work!

Jim Smith


----------



## Ogg (Jun 10, 2018)

Nice work...I've been watching video's as of late in regards to turning chess pieces. Yours looks very good. Like I mentioned I have been watching video's and there is a video that shows a rather easy way to make the Knight. The part of the video where he starts making the Knight is at 4:17 and runs til 6:22. He turns the head as a cylinder and then uses a sander to finish the shaping.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHcoM9th8_M


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jun 10, 2018)

Ogg said:


> Nice work...I've been watching video's as of late in regards to turning chess pieces. Yours looks very good. Like I mentioned I have been watching video's and there is a video that shows a rather easy way to make the Knight. The part of the video where he starts making the Knight is at 4:17 and runs til 6:22. He turns the head as a cylinder and then uses a sander to finish the shaping.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHcoM9th8_M




Interesting process, especially the knight, but seems like a waste of wood having the bit left in the chuck after each piece.... but a process I'll take into consideration on my next set.... the set I show above each piece was turned on a collet pin chuck... each piece was drill to fit the pin chuck, then counter sunk with a forstner about 5/8's inch... each piece is then weighted with birdshot and sealed with a wood putty to keep the shot in, then I had a sheet of adhesive felt... I have about 2 lbs of birdshot in the whole set.... I'm a bit of a miser with my wood, even though I have wood stacked or piled everywhere around my shop.


----------



## Woodchipper (Jun 10, 2018)

Basically, any turning is a waste of wood as sculpture could be a waste of marble. My wife brought this up after I had turned a pen blank and was knee-deep in chips and shavings. I would like to try my hand at a chess set.
FWIW, I had a neighbor who was a chess master. Never challenged him but should have learned from him.


----------



## magpens (Jun 10, 2018)

....
.... just like eating is a waste of food ....
....


----------



## Woodchipper (Jun 11, 2018)

Depends on what the food is. For me, it would be asparagus.


----------



## Don Miller (Oct 24, 2018)

*Very nice*


----------



## pianomanpj (Oct 24, 2018)

Don Miller said:


> View attachment 181312



Not sure what your image is supposed to show, but it appears to be askew. (Pun intended. :tongue


----------



## Don Miller (Oct 24, 2018)

*Very nice indeed*

Trying  to attach photo. New to this site so I apologize if this comes out wrong.
One of my other interests is film photography. Just like wood turning I and attracted by the cost and inconvenience of it.


----------



## Woodchipper (Oct 24, 2018)

The knight could be turned round and two sides sanded down flat on a disk or belt sander. Chuck, that is a nice chess set. I like the way you turned the knight, keeping with the overall form of the other pieces.


----------



## Pen Zen (Oct 24, 2018)

Just what I need, another thing on my list of things to do (try).


----------



## Don Miller (Oct 25, 2018)

That is how I do all my knights. Flatten then out and finish with carving


----------



## bsshog40 (Oct 25, 2018)

Wow, those sets look great! Maybe one day, I'd love to make a set!


----------

